# Organ á la carte - UdK Berlin Workshop



## SusiUdK (Apr 15, 2016)

A five-day workshop on the most important organs in and around Berlin by Prof. Paolo Crivellaro and Prof. Leo van Doeselaar. Each day is devoted to a major composer in organ history and concentrates on an instrument ideally suited to the specific repertoire:

*Max Reger & Sigfrid Karg-Elert *on the impressive 113-stop Sauer organ of the Berliner Dom and on the organ designed by Reger himself for the Schützenhaus of Meiningen, today in Berlin-Haselhorst

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy *on "his" organ in the Marienkirche, the instrument on which the young Felix learned to play the organ, and on the Hook-organ of the Heilig-Kreuz-Kirche, the only American organ from the 19th century in a German church

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck & his students *on one of the oldest (1624) and best examples of a pre-Schnitger organ in Germany

*Johann Sebastian Bach *on the magnificent organ that Joachim Wagner built for the Cathedral of Brandenburg (1725)

*César Franck & Louis Verne *on the new symphonic organ of the Pauluskirche in Berlin, whose specification was inspired by the instruments of Aristide Cavaillé-Coll

For more Information: http://www.summer-university.udk-berlin.de/?id=230


----------

